
What usage restrictions can we place in a free software license? - robin_reala
https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/54709.html
======
JNRowe
I keep reading these types of discussions in part because I'm hoping
$smart_people are going to solve this for me. There are restrictions I'd
probably like to see, but I just can't see how they could work.

 _All_ I want is the magic unicorn solution, preferably built in a manner I
can put in front of my employer's lawyers ;)

------
jrepinc
For me the only acceptable (and even desirable) restriction is to protect
against privatisation/closing up free software. So basically what GPL already
does or any strong copyleft license. This way free software is even more
strongly free as in freedom, other wise with other restrictions it actually
weakens the freedom part.

~~~
xaedes
How does making private closed-source derivatives of software close up the
original software?

